# Good Pellet/BB Gun



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm looking for suggestions on a good Pellet/BB gun for a 10 and 8 year old. Last year I bought the Daisy pump guns which lasted all of a few months. Nothing at all like I remember as a kid.

Any recommendations of a good gun that kids can shoot. I don't want to break the bank, but I don't want another Daisy. 

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Had one of these when I was a kid, they're single shot but when you pump them ten times you can nail a sparrow at 20 yards like you were shooting laser beams.

http://www.crosman.com/airguns/air-pistols/p1377br


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have an 8 year old and a 10 year old and their abilities vary greatly. my 10 year old really likes the break action 1,000FPS Gamo and shoots it very well, the Eurasians never know what hit them. I have a similar one in the 22 cal pellet by Benjamin and I just love it. Very solid construction, sweet feel on the hand and shoulder and it pounds them too.
Now my 8 year old cant really shoot the big boy pellet guns. She uses the Crossman pump and enjoys it, the daisy lever action is a little too small she thinks, but has a lot of fun with it. 
Surprisingly, these break actions are very loud, even the models with the whisper models are anything but quiet. However, they are a blast, we really enjoy them and make it our nearly weekly Sunday afternoon activity to spend quality time together. Sit out on the barn in our little makeshift blind waiting for the doves coming in to steal the pig feed. No one loves it more than the pigs as they fall straight down in to the pig pen and the pigs remove all evidence. They are great for learning the basics and just fun period.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> Had one of these when I was a kid, they're single shot but when you pump them ten times you can nail a sparrow at 20 yards like you were shooting laser beams.
> 
> http://www.crosman.com/airguns/air-pistols/p1377br


I'd be a little leery about putting any handgun in the hands of an 8 or 10 year old child. That's just me of course.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

BPturkeys said:


> I'd be a little leery about putting any handgun in the hands of an 8 or 10 year old child. That's just me of course.


You know, I'd have to agree. That gun could have gotten me in a lot of trouble in the places I used it, and I never could have gotten a rifle out of the house and down the street to the canal.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Crossman 2100B or Remington Airmaster 77 (same gun).


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Surprisingly, these break actions are very loud, even the models with the whisper models are anything but quiet.


^^This^^

My kid saved up and bought a Gamo whisper something model that was suppose to be quiet, but its far from quiet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bought my 75 year old dad a break action air rifle for Christmas a few years back for varmints and stuff at the farm. He couldn't **** it... I doubt a kid could.


-DallanC


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Bought my 75 year old dad a break action air rifle for Christmas a few years back for varmints and stuff at the farm. He couldn't **** it... I doubt a kid could.
> 
> -DallanC


Why in the world would he want to **** it?

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I really got a lot of use out of my Crosman pump BB gun..until I stepped on it in the dark and broke the stock.

Last year I bought a Gamo and I wasn't all that impressed with the accuracy consistency or the noise level...I'm considering putting the little scope it came with on it but I kind of like open sights.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Last year I wanted to up my game but not break the bank. Pyramyd Air has a lot of good information and selection including guns up to 50 cal. I went with a spring gun, break action, 177, mid-velocity, prepackaged with a scope for under $130. If I was doing more vermin control and less target practice, I'd go with the 22 cal. These are real guns not plastic toys.

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/pre_packaged_deals/Hatsan_95_Air_Rifle_Combo_Walnut_Stock/5381


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fishrmn said:


> Why in the world would he want to **** it?
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


Its really dumb a hunting and gun website cant use the word "c o c k"

-DallanC


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Its really dumb a hunting and gun website cant use the word "c o c k"
> 
> -DallanC


Yup. **** pheasants. **** your revolver. Etc.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

CO2 powered pellet guns are nice... not much power and a little expensive to operate, but very convenient and easy to use.

Also, be warry of spring break actions if you want to use a scope. They will quickly destroy any scope not rated for the technology, even the most expensive rifle scope you might otherwise want to use.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd look for a Benjamin bolt action pump gun. I'd stick with a pumper for a kid. Springers are loud and not as accurate for most people. I got a Benji when I was about 8 and we still have it. We've rebuilt the pump a few times in the last 30 years but otherwise it's still great and there's got to be thousands and thousands of shots through it. I hope the new ones are as good. Otherwise call these guys and ask. They know their stuff and I've bought a lot from them over the years. There's a lot of brands we don't known of here like Hatsan that are world know for great air rifles.

http://www.airgunsofarizona.com/


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Or, if you want to buy from a Utah company, Airgun Depot. They mostly ship, but it is possible to pick up, or at least it was when I bought from them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Those new nitrogen bladder guns replace the old springers... they look like the way to go for a new gun.


-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a very old bolt action benjamin that I have had for years. And I bought it used. Has been a great gun, and still shoots very well. It has been hard on the "other doves" as well.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

massmanute said:


> Or, if you want to buy from a Utah company, Airgun Depot. They mostly ship, but it is possible to pick up, or at least it was when I bought from them.


This is true; I've bough from them too but last time AOA was cheaper but it's been a while.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Those new nitrogen bladder guns replace the old springers... they look like the way to go for a new gun.
> 
> -DallanC


I got a Benji Nitro and hated it. Accuracy was crap at best. I agree that the nitro piston is better tech than a steel spring but that gun was poorly made and for a kid they are hard to ****. I'd still say a pumper is superior to the Nitro I put about 500 pellet through before sending it back.


----------

